# 18" A6 Rims for sale



## JeffJeff (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a set of undinged well conditioned A6 rims from a 2005 A6. They have Goodyear Eagle GT tires on them 245/40/18 which have a fair amount of Tread left on them. I am willing to sell them for $400 plus shipping. They are in very good shape, with no dings or noticeable damage, they run great, I just upgraded to aftermarket rims this summer. I have plenty of pictures, I will email them upon request, thanks


----------

